# Help Me Please FIND a Classical piece



## Berrymanicpie (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi, not sure if I can explain this correctly, However I’m looking for a Piece that I heard years ago (maybe 2013-2015), and for some reason it’s now stuck in my head, but only bits and pieces of it.I must figure out the name...
I’m pretty sure Sarah Chang played it.... their is Violin, cello and other instruments in it. 

It’s starts off quiet and by the end of the song, it’s really loud. To me, it sounds inspiring, upbeat and positive. If that makes sense to you.
The intro, kind of sounds like cello suite no. 1 In G major however it gets high pitch at the end.
It was used on a movie and a commercial. The commercial was for Retirement and a sailboat was in the scene going through rough waters. The movie had a man standing at the front of the ship and the violin piece was playing in the background as the man came into view of land. 

The piece is about 5 min long maybe less... sounds slow and quiet at start but it picks up and sounds amazing at the end! The end of the song is usually played in movies and commercials. 

Anyone knows what it is called?? Please Help!!


----------

